# Real Help for Winter Dry, Cracked Hands



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Every winter I say I'm going to use lots of lotion, always wear gloves outside, wear gloves while sanitizing milking utensils, etc. etc. I work outside at least three days a week doing horse feet, (always wear gloves), plus my own couple of hours every day outside with our own farm chores...my intentions were good, but I didn't always carry through when I get so busy...and the result is my hands are a mess! Well, I've seen worse, but they feel awful, and handling certain fabrics is torture when the fibers hang up on the roughness. Anyway, I did some research online but the advice I could find pertained to women who only go outside to walk the dog or go to and from work. No one mentions having hands in bleach water, or soap making or trimming horse hoof after horse hoof when it's 20 degrees outside. 

I have a ton of ingredients I could use to make up something healing. I use my lotion every day, several times, but it's not enough. I need something I can put on that will actually speed healing. This is always the place I get the best ideas!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Me, too, Anita. My knuckles are dry and crusty. I really could use some help here, too.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I made whipped shea, rice bran oil and tea tree oil for my husband to use on his hands. Works well when he remembers. He doesn't like the smell but you can't be picky in my opinion. :biggrin Goes on greasy but soaks in and it does soften and the shea and tea tree are healing.
There are many ingredients but I think a butter base rather than a lotion would work better for your case. Just my opinion again.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

I had the same issue with my hands....lotion bars saved my day =)
I use beeswax, shea butter and coconut oil in mine, the beeswax adds a nice protective layer.
Even after washing your hands you can still feel that the lotion is still protecting. Using once in 
the morning and again before bed is keeping my hands nice and soft, no more cracking.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We have horror hands here- between working clay- garden soil-barn duties and packing for shipping I have to really keep on top of moisturizing. For me the very best formula is a cream that is mostly water. The oil will keep the moisture trapped against your skin long enough to soak in whereas an oil alone or butter only stops moisture from leaving the skin- it does not add moisture. The oils will soften the outer layer of dead skin but the living skin needs added water. Once I learned how well this worked I quit having painful cracks esp during winter. So the cream I use is like a very thick lotion-like old fashioned 'cold cream' but not greasy at all. I do not ask her recipe or process but when I told her to please never stop making it she told me the reason it works so well...mostly water.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Anite would you like my recipe for All Purpose Body butter? It really does work on chapped and cracked hands, mine never get chapped now, neither do my lips...I use it on them too.
Tam


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Tam, I'd love your recipe. My husband and mother have horrible hands. We can't find anything to help. Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> Anite would you like my recipe for All Purpose Body butter? It really does work on chapped and cracked hands, mine never get chapped now, neither do my lips...I use it on them too.
> Tam


Me, too, me, too.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Let me find it 
I put it in the recipe sticky. Its not my "special business" recipe but it will do for what your wanting.
Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, of course Tammy, it sounds great! The worst parts are the insides of my index fingers. So dry and my nice silky underwear stick to them...it's awful. 

We were outside all day again to day...wearing gloves most of the time, but having to take them off a lot to do small things. The wind was whipping and it was in the low 30's, now 20's. I'm so glad my face doesn't chap. I saw a day next week on the weather report where we are supposed to hit 51 degrees! I'm sure a warmer day will help. Hope more will follow.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats why I like this blend Anita. The babassu and mango really soak in, so there isn't a nasty oiliness to it. And the two waxes absorb as well, not staying on top of the skin. The herbs help at the cellular level and you do see improvement fast. I am so glad I started making these as my hands and feet can be slightly dry but not chapped and painful.
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, that's interesting, Lee. I never would have thought about it that way. I find for me using a combo of lotion and butter works best. I add a titch of beeswax to my lotion this time of year because it seems to keep it from washing off so easily and I can use the extra protection. For my feet I will slather whipped butter on after showering so there is moisture in the skin already getting locked it. If I am consistent with doing it I rarely get cracks in my heals like I used to.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Tammy, do you sell your butter online? Since I don't have some of the oils it might be easier for me to order it from you. Also, I'd like to find a reasonably price source for nice gloves to cover my hands when I put on creams at night. Anyone have any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have started treating my heels with Tammy's butter. It's great stuff.
Me and shoes don't get along too well so they are really a mess. I have been putting it on right after bath while skin is moist and putting socks on for as long as I can stand to be suffocating.... :/
Works good. Thanks Tam!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay I added how much oils someone would need. Sorry about that, it hit me at 1 AM and figured it could wait til this morning.

Tam


----------

